# Weekly Competition 2016-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R' F' R F' R2 U F' R' U R'
*2. *U F R' F R2 U' R F' U'
*3. *R U2 F' U2 F R' U R2 F'
*4. *F2 U2 R2 F R F' R F2 R'
*5. *U2 R F' R F U2 F2 R2 F' R'

*3x3x3
1. *D' R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' R D' R' B' L R F R2 F' D B2
*2. *L2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F L2 R' U' R' U2 R2 F' D F
*3. *U L2 D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' B' R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 R' U B2
*4. *B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B F R2 F' U2 R U' R2 D' F' L U' L' D U2
*5. *U2 F' D2 U2 F R2 D2 B U2 B F' D L' B2 R U R' D R' U' F

*4x4x4
1. *Rw' Uw2 U2 L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' L Rw2 R D B' Fw' F L R2 B' F U2 B L' Rw D L B' F' D Rw2 F U' R U F2 L Uw2 U' Fw D' U' L
*2. *B F2 L2 B Fw' F' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' D Uw2 Fw F R' D2 Fw2 D' Uw R2 U2 L2 Rw' R B D2 L2 Fw U2 R D' U Fw D' B Rw Fw2 U2 Fw' F
*3. *U' R2 Uw L B L Uw2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 D F U2 Fw2 R' B' Rw B2 F' Uw R' B' L2 Rw' U L2 B F' Uw' U R F L' B2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw
*4. *L D Rw B Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 R D Uw' F' D Uw U2 Rw2 F R2 Fw' Uw' R Fw' D' Uw2 R D L2 D' Rw2 B' U' Rw B2 D2 L2 B F' L2 F' D'
*5. *D2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw' F' D U' L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw L B' L2 Rw2 B2 R' U' Rw' F' L2 D' U2 L2 Rw R U' B2 Uw' B2 Fw2 R2 D U2

*5x5x5
1. *B' Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 U Rw2 B Uw U' Rw2 F' Lw' Rw' R Bw U2 Lw2 Bw R2 U' B' L Lw2 D U B2 Bw' D Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Dw' L Dw Lw2 D' U Lw Rw Fw D Rw2 B F' Lw D Lw2 R2 B2 Uw F Lw U' Fw2 Uw2
*2. *Rw Uw2 Bw Dw Uw Rw Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 Uw' B2 Fw F2 Dw Uw' U' B2 Uw L2 D' Uw2 F' Lw2 B2 Rw2 F' L2 F2 Uw2 L2 Fw' R' Bw' F R D2 Uw' B F' Uw2 F' U' Lw' D' Uw Bw2 Dw2 F D' Bw2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw2 Rw U' Fw Lw Fw'
*3. *D U' Lw2 R2 Fw2 U' Fw' Dw Bw2 D Dw' Bw' Uw2 B' D L B2 F D' B2 Rw2 R Bw D' B2 D2 Rw B2 R D' Dw Uw2 F U Rw' R B' Bw2 R' B2 Bw' Dw2 U' B2 Dw' Uw2 L2 D2 Dw' B' L Bw2 L2 Lw2 Uw' L' R2 D2 Lw Rw
*4. *B Bw' F' U R2 Dw' U2 R F' Uw R D' Uw B D2 U2 Bw' D2 B F2 U2 Rw R' Bw Rw' Bw Uw L' Lw Uw' B' L2 Uw' B Lw Bw' Fw2 Lw2 B' R' F L2 Rw' D Dw Bw' Uw2 U' Lw2 Rw' Dw Lw2 R2 Bw L' D2 B2 L' Fw F'
*5. *Lw2 U2 F2 Lw' F2 Rw2 Uw' Lw Dw2 U Fw2 F' L R F2 L' Lw' D2 Bw2 Uw' L Dw2 Bw2 Fw D2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw' F' Lw R' B R2 D' Uw2 F U2 Bw2 Rw F2 Uw2 U B' Bw R2 B Fw D2 Dw2 R' Fw F' Uw' Lw2 F R D' Bw' F2

*6x6x6
1. *2D' L' 2L R' U B2 F' 2R 2F' U2 2R 2D2 F' U' 2L2 3U 2U' 2R 2D' 2L D2 3U2 3F' 2F2 F' 3R2 D 3U 2U2 B2 F D2 2L2 2B2 3F F' 2D2 2B2 F 2R2 2B2 3U R2 D' B 3F2 L2 2D B F' D 3F F' 2L2 3R' 3F' F' L2 R 2F2 2D' 3F2 2D2 3F2 L2 3R 2R2 R2 2D F
*2. *3R' 2B2 2R2 3U' 2R' 3F' 2U2 2F 2D2 2U2 U2 2R' B2 2B' 2D2 3R 2U L' D2 3U' R2 B R' D 2D 2L R2 2B 2F D 2L2 F' L 2L2 3R 2R2 B' 2F R' 3U2 U2 2F F' 2D 3U 2R' D U2 3F' D U B2 2D L2 2F R' 2D2 3U' B2 2L2 2B2 3R2 2U' B2 3R 2B2 2D 3U 3R R
*3. *2L U' 2F' F D' 2D' 3U U' 3R' 2D U' B 3F' 2U F 3U' F2 2L2 2B L2 B 2D' 2L2 R2 2B2 2U' 3F' L' 3R' 2R2 2B' L 2L 3R D' U 2R' B 3R' 2D2 2U' 2L' 3U' 2U2 2R' 3F' 2L' 2R' U2 F 2D 2B 2L2 3F2 D2 2D' 2U U' 2L' D' R2 3F F 2R D L2 2L D2 2F R'
*4. *2B2 3F 2F 2R 3F F2 3U 2L 3U B' 2D 2F2 D' 2D 2U 2R' D 2D' 3U F 3U B' 2U2 F' 2D 3R2 2R2 3U' F R2 2U2 2L2 2R' 2D 2U' F' 2R' 3U2 R2 2F2 2U' U 2L' D' 3F D2 2D2 3U 2R2 F' L2 3F D2 B 2U L' 3U' 2R' 3F D' 2L2 2R F' 2L' 2R 2D L' 2D' L' D'
*5. *D 2D' 2L B' F2 2R B' 2D2 L2 2L' D' U2 L2 D 2D2 3F 2L' 3R 2R2 D2 2R 3F 3R 2B2 2L' 3R 2R' D' 3R' 3F' R2 B2 2F2 F2 3R 2B2 2R D2 3F2 3U2 2F' F U' L' 2U' L2 B L 3F' 2F' R 2U R' U' 2L' 3U 2L' 2U' 2R F' R F2 3R2 3U' F 2D' F2 2R 2F2 F

*7x7x7
1. *2F2 2D' 2B' F 3U2 3L2 D2 3R 2R2 2F 2D R 3F 2F2 F' 2D L2 F' 3U2 3B' 2L 2R2 D2 2L D 3L R' 3F' D 3U2 3L D' 2F' D' 2D 3D U 2B 3B U 3R 2B 2U U 2R' 2D' 3R2 3F' R' B2 R2 3D2 2B2 2U 2L 2B L' 2D' 3R 3D2 B' F 2R D' 3D2 U' 3L2 2D' 3U2 2L2 3R' 2F' 2L 2R2 3F2 F L' 2L2 3L' 3R2 R2 B' 3D' 2L2 3U2 2F2 U2 2B2 2D2 2B 2U2 U2 3B' 3R 2F D' 3B L2 B' R
*2. *2D 2F2 F2 3R2 D' 2F 2U2 F 3U 2R' D2 2D 3L D2 L D2 3U' 2R2 D B 2B' 2L2 F 3D2 2U' 3F2 3R B' 3R2 B2 3F 3L R2 D2 3U2 2U2 2F F 3R2 2U R2 2B2 2D2 3L' 3U' 2B2 3B' 3F' 3R 2R' 3B' 3F U L 3L2 3R 2B2 3B2 3U 2L 3R2 3U2 U' F2 L2 2B2 3B F 3L' 3D2 R F2 L 3R2 2D 2L2 U2 2B' 3D' R B' 2U L B2 D2 3U' R2 B2 3F' 2F' 2U' 2F2 3U2 2B' D R' 3F 2F D R'
*3. *U 2R2 R 2D' 3B 2L2 2B' 2L B' 2L B 2U' 2R' 3B' L2 2R 2D' 3D2 2B2 3L2 2D2 3D 2B 3B 3L 3D' 3U' 3R 2F2 2U' B' D2 2F R' 2F2 2U 2L D 2B 2F' 2L' R' 2B 2R2 D2 2B 2F 3R R' 2D' 3B R2 3U' 2U 2L' R2 2B 3B' 3D L 3D' 3L2 D B2 L 3L' 3R B2 L B2 3B' 2F 2D2 3U2 2U2 3F2 2L D L2 2L2 3L2 3R R D' 3L 2D 2U B 2B 3B2 3F2 2L 3R D2 2B' 3U 2U 2B' 2L2 2D2
*4. *D' 2D' F' R' 2D 3B2 2F2 3L R2 3U F' L2 3B2 2U2 3B' U' 3F' 3D2 2R' 3D2 B2 2D' 2L U 2L' 2F 3U2 2L' D' 3R' 2F2 R 2F' F 3D2 2B2 3U 3R2 2D 2L D2 2R2 3F 3R U' 2F D2 2R2 B 3F 3L' 3R2 R2 2B 3D2 L2 2B' F 3U2 U2 3F 3L2 3U2 B 2F' D 2D 3D' 2U2 U 2B' 3R' 2D' 3L 2U' B' 3R 2R2 R 2U' F 2D2 L2 2B 3D' 3B2 D' F' 2U2 3B 3D2 2U2 F2 3L 2R2 2D 3F 2L 3L2 R'
*5. *2B D 2D 3U 3L' R' B 3L2 2B U' R2 B2 U2 L 2F 3R R2 2D R' 3U2 2B 3F' F' 3R2 D F 2D 3U' 3B2 2F2 R F2 3U' F2 3D' 3R2 2F2 3L' 3R R2 F2 R2 B U' 2B' 2L 2D2 2L' 3R B 2D' 3D' 3U B2 2U' B' D U B2 2F F2 2D' 2F U' 3B2 3L2 D' 3U' 2B' 3F' U' 2R2 2B' 3R' 2D' 3F2 3D' 3F 3R 3B' 3R B2 3B2 F' U' 3R 2R2 R2 2B2 3B 2F R' B' 2F 2R2 B' 3B' 3R 3B2 R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' U' F U2 F' U F' R' U2
*2. *U F R' U2 F' R
*3. *F' R U' R F U' R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L D' U' F' R' F2 R' B' R2 U'
*2. *F2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 F D' B' L B2 L' F' D U
*3. *F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R U2 L' D2 U B' D2 F U F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw2 U B' L B' Fw R2 B2 Fw F D Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 D' Uw' B2 Fw Rw2 D' R D2 U L2 Fw2 Rw' B' Uw' L' U2 B L2 B' Rw'
*2. *L F2 R2 B Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw L Fw' Uw2 Fw D' Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Rw' U L' B L' R Uw2 L Rw2 R' D' U' Rw2 B2 Rw2 R2 F D B' Uw2 B' Fw2 R'
*3. *Uw' U' Rw R2 Uw U Rw2 F2 L2 R2 Uw Fw L Rw2 Uw R' B Fw L F Rw2 R B' Rw2 U' R' U2 L' U' Rw F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L' B' Uw U L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D' Fw F2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Lw' Rw B Dw' Fw' Lw' R' Uw' Lw2 B2 F D Fw2 Uw U2 B' F2 Rw Uw' L Uw F' R' Fw2 R' D R' Bw' Rw' F Rw' Fw2 Dw L Lw Bw' U2 Fw' D L2 Rw' D2 Dw' U' R2 U2 Bw Rw2 Bw D2 U B' L2 Bw'
*2. *F Uw' Lw Rw2 D B Uw2 Lw' Rw' F Dw Fw2 Uw U Fw2 D L2 Dw F Rw Fw' Rw' Bw D2 L2 B2 R2 U Rw Bw' Fw Rw Bw' Uw Rw2 U R2 Dw' Rw U Bw2 U2 B F2 Dw' L Lw' Uw U Lw2 D' Fw2 Dw Bw D2 Dw' U2 Fw' Uw U'
*3. *R2 D2 Rw' Uw2 R' Bw Lw Uw2 R D' Dw' Lw' D Lw2 D2 L Rw2 R D R Uw2 Fw Rw2 B Fw2 F' Uw' Rw' Fw F' D Fw2 F' Lw D2 B' Fw F Rw D B Bw Fw' F2 L' Bw' Uw2 B Bw2 Rw Bw Dw2 U Fw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' Bw U Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 3F2 2U 2B 3F2 F 3R 2B2 R' D 2D F D 2D' U' F' 2U2 F' U 2B 3U' 2U2 U2 3R2 B' 3U 2U 2B' 2F 3U R2 2B2 2R' B 3F 2D2 3U2 B' 3F U 3R 2D 3R' 2R F' R U' 2F 2L2 3U2 B' 2F' L' 2B D2 2U2 2L2 2B2 F U2 R2 D 2B' F' 2L' D' 2D' 3U 2R 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F' 3L2 3F' 2F2 3D2 3U 2U' F 2L R 3U' 2U2 2R2 B' 2L' 2R' 3B U' 3L2 3R' R 3U 2U2 3L2 R' B 3B F 3R' U 3F' F 3D2 2F 2L' 3R' 2B2 3B2 F U2 L' B 3F' F' D 3F 2F2 R2 3B 2L' 2F' 2U L 3R' 3B2 2F 2L2 2U2 U' 2B' 3F 2D' 3B2 F2 3U2 L' R' 2U 3F' 2R' 3U2 2F2 3R2 2U2 2R2 3D 2L2 3F2 D2 2D 2U 3F' 2F' 3U U2 2B 3D' 2U B 3L' 2F2 2U2 F' 3R' 3D' 2R2 3D' 2U' R U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L F2 U2 F D B' L' U R'
*2. *D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F' R' B' D' F' D R' D' R U'
*3. *B' U2 B' D2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 R' D B U2 R F2 L D' F U' R'
*4. *U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F D B2 F2 L R F' U2
*5. *D2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F D2 R' D2 U' R F L F' D
*6. *L D R2 D2 F' R' F R B' U' R2 U' D2 L2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D'
*7. *D2 L2 B2 D2 F U2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 U' L' R' F L' B U2 R D' U
*8. *F R2 F L2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 B2 D B' L2 U2 B' F2 R' F2 L F2
*9. *D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F U R' D' B' L' D B' U F U2
*10. *L2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' R' B' U2 B' R U L' D' U
*11. *L' F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 R B2 L' F' D' L' R B2 U' R2 B' R U
*12. *F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R U' B' L' F' D' R' B
*13. *R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 U' R F' R F' D2 U2 R' B U'
*14. *L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 D F L' U' R B2 D L2 B2 U' F'
*15. *R D2 L F2 B' L U R' D B' U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U
*16. *D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U L' D' B' D' L2 R2 D2 L D' R'
*17. *F D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B F2 D2 L' U R2 B R' F' L' F' L
*18. *D2 B' F2 D2 B R2 F L2 F' U' L' B' L D B2 R' B F' D'
*19. *U' F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L D F' R U' F2 R D' U B U2
*20. *F B' L D2 R2 L U' D2 R D2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 U2
*21. *R B' L' D' B U L' B R2 B D R2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2
*22. *R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 R' F L B L2 B' U L2 B' R2 U2
*23. *R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D U2 L R2 B' L2 D R' B2 F D' U'
*24. *L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 F L' F D' B' U' B2 U' R U'
*25. *F D2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 B' U' R2 U' F R2 U' L D F'
*26. *D' F2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F R D' F2 U' F D2 R2 D F L R
*27. *U R' B D2 R' D' B R' F R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 B2
*28. *F R D' B2 R F' R D R' B' U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2
*29. *B2 D U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U R U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 F' U' R'
*30. *D F B R2 B U B2 L D2 R F B R2 D2 F' D2 F L2 B L2 F
*31. *R2 B2 L2 B D2 F L2 R2 B' L2 F R F' D L B2 F' D U L
*32. *L' U2 B' U' R B' U F U2 L' B2 R2 D R2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 D R2
*33. *R2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 D B' L R' D B2 R' D' B2 L2
*34. *F2 L' B2 D' F' U2 B2 L' B' U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D B2
*35. *B' U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B' R2 F' R2 D' U' L' F' R D2 R U' F' U
*36. *F2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R F' R B' U F2 L' U2 F2 U'
*37. *B L2 F U2 D' L' B' R' F U B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2
*38. *F2 U R2 U2 L B' R U L U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B
*39. *B2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' B2 L' U B D2 U' R B2 L2
*40. *L F2 R' D2 R' F2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 D L2 B' R2 F' L D' B2 U R'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F' D' F' R' D R2 F' L' D2 R2
*2. *R2 F2 D U2 L2 D B2 D U L2 B' R U2 L' U' F R' B D F2
*3. *F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F U F' L' R2 B F R D R' B2
*4. *L' F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B L2 D U F2 R' B' D U2 B'
*5. *L2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R D2 F2 U' B L' R2 F' R' F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 R2 D L2 F D2 R B F2 D F R2 D U2
*2. *R' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 B F U' B' U2 L R2 F U R
*3. *B U2 L U' F' U2 L F2 U R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F'
*4. *R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 B R2 F D' R U2 L' U B U' B2 F2 U2
*5. *U F2 B' R' F' L' B2 U' L' B2 D R2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B R D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' R' U
*2. *D2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L' F' R2 U L2 B' F U' L' U'
*3. *B' R D R2 U B' U' D F' L' F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2
*4. *R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' B' L D2 B' R' F U2 L B'
*5. *R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' R' F' U R' D B2 F' R' F' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B L2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L' U' B' D B2 R D2 R' F D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R2 F R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U'
*3. *R2 F2 D' L2 D R' B2 L F' U R2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2
*4. *L2 D' Rw R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 B Fw' F Uw F R U B Uw' Fw2 L' B' L Rw2 R D2 Uw' B D2 Uw U R' Fw F2 Uw B' F2 D' L' Fw Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' R2 U R' U2 R U' F2 U' R
*3. *U2 R2 L' B R2 F' U' B' L' U B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' B2
*4. *D' Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2 L' U2 R D U Rw B Fw Rw2 D' U2 L' Uw2 U2 R' Fw L' Rw2 R' Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw F2 D' L D Uw2 Fw' Rw
*5. *Bw' Lw' D' B' L' D' B' L2 Dw U2 B' F2 Dw Uw U Fw' L' Fw2 D2 R' Dw2 Uw2 U' R' U Fw2 R2 Fw F' R D2 U2 F U L2 Lw2 Fw' L' Lw2 D Rw R' Fw R Uw' Rw' U' Fw2 L2 B' D Uw L' F2 L2 Lw2 Dw B F D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=0,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L U B' L B R' B' r
*2. *L R L' B L' U' R' L l r u
*3. *U L' U L' U L B' L b u
*4. *B' R' L' U R B' U' L l' r b' u'
*5. *B' U L R B' R' U B l u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -4)
*3. *(1, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 2) / (1, 0)
*4. *(3, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)
*5. *(6, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 6) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 2)

*Skewb
1. *R' L R' U L' D U D' U R' U'
*2. *U' R' U D' U R' D' L R D' U'
*3. *U R' U L' D R' D R D' U'
*4. *L' U D' L' R U' R' U' L' D' U'
*5. *D L' U R D R' U L' U' D' U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2016)

222: 5.62, (9.31), (4.85), 4.96, 5.78 = 5.45
333: (11.27), 14.08, 15.05, 15.83, (22.77+) = 14.98
444: 1:04.83, 1:04.41, 1:02.72, (DNF), (1:02.15) = 1:03.99 [truly terrible]
555: 1:49.93, (1:56.60), (1:39.75), 1:41.60, 1:46.26 = 1:45.93
666: 3:51.52, (3:55.13), (3:35.40), 3:47.86, 3:44.90 = 3:48.09 [sleepy]
777: (5:26.98), 5:02.94, 5:18.62, 5:26.55, (4:54.68) = 5:16.04
Pyraminx: (DNF), 9.85, 9.37, DNF, (8.65) = DNF [lol fml]
Skewb: 10.21, (10.81), 9.95, 9.83, (9.57) = 10.00
Square-1: 33.55, 39.48, 46.72, (50.34), (31.71) = 39.92
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF []
2-4: 1:15.76
2-5: 3:11.78


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 12, 2016)

2x2x2 - 3.676, 7.456, 3.628, 4.056, 4.269 = 4.000

3x3x3 - 15.599, 15.533, 12.837, 15.452, 13.473 = 14.819

4x4x4 - 1:03.124, 1:04.574, 1:11.420, 1:18.119, 1:00.409 = 1:06.373

5x5x5 - 2:13.646, 2:04.058, 2:14.121, 2:02.093, 2:18.098 = 2:10.608

6x6x6 - 5:13.593, 5:09.540, 4:54.603, 5:09.669, 6:02.656 = 5:10.934

7x7x7 - 7:36.018, 7:44.626, DNF, 9:40.774, 7:55.446 = 8:26.949

2x2x2 Blindfolded - 22.977, 29.204, DNF = 22.977

3x3x3 one handed - 22.923, 25.696, 20.875, 25.772, 24.940 = 24.520

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay - 1:23.484

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay - 4:02.094

Match the Scramble - 1:47.317, 2:00.693, 1:30.755,1:25.947, DNF = 1:46.255

Pyraminx - 23.120, 15.453, 14.768, 14.028, 19.189 = 16.470

Skewb - 28.603, 30.819, 34.248, 41.431, 26.728 = 31.223


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 12, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 23.87, 13.41, (35.49), (8.55), 9.64 = *15.65 *Dang.
*3x3x3*: 35.50, (29.36), 33.25, (37.60+), 34.86 = *34.54
4x4x4*: 2:15.37. (2:41.92), (1:40.27), 1:43.87, 2:08.56 = *2:02.60* Uff da. Those first two were terrible.
*5x5x5*: (3:56.55), 4:06.80, 4:22.40, (4:49.44), 4:42.82 = *4:24.01 *pb single, but it went downhill from there.
*6x6x6*: 7:49.36, 8:11.66, (7:20.50), 7:27.30, (9.58.21) = *7:49.44 *Not sure what happened on that last one. 37 timed solves since I had a worse one than that.
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:02.83, 1:05.03, (1:19.96), (59.68), 1:09.74 = *1:05.87* pb Ao5
*3x3x3 Feet*: 5:20.19, (DNF), 3:54.13, DNF, DNS = *DNF *But a pb single by about 1:08!
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 9.24, 43.70, 1:52.68, 4:20.16 = *7:05.79
2-3-4 Relay*: 10.96, 37.60, 2:02.07 = *2:50.63*

*3x3x3 FMC*: 48 moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



D2 R' D U' - 1x2x3 block
B' U2 B L B D2 B' - 2x2x3 block
D F D' F' U L' U' - EO
L' F' L' F L2 F' L2 F L' F2 L F L' F' L F - f2l, lucky OLL skip
D' L2 D L2 D' B D L D' L' D' B' D2 L' - PLL

Final solution:
D2 R' D U' B' U2 B L B D2 B' D F D' F' U L' U' L' F' L' F L2 F' L2 F L' F2 L F L' F' L F D' L2 D L2 D' B D L D' L' D' B' D2 L'


----------



## mafergut (Jul 12, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 3.88, 4.36, 4.42, (3.85), (4.73) = *4.23* // LOL scrambles. 0.03 short of PB Ao5.
*3x3x3:* 18.30, (18.92), (17.34), 17.47, 17.34 = *17.71* // Consistent but PLL lockups all over the place
*4x4x4:* (1:19.73), 1:30.31, (1:52.92), 1:28.01, 1:32.33 = *1:30.22* // Bad
*5x5x5:* (3:15.37), 3:34.97, (3:52.16), 3:15.38, 3:46.52 = *3:32.29* // Meh
*6x6x6:* 8:34.39, 9:03.69, (8:31.75), 9:04.59, (11:30.81) = *8:54.23* // 2nd Ao5 ever, botched last edge parity in 5th
*7x7x7:* (20:53.15), 18:12.85, 15:56.81, (14:24.81), 17:47.09 = *17:18.92* // Only 3 solves ever before these. So tired in 5th
*2BLD:* DNF, 2:35.11, DNF = *2:35.11* // Slooooow 
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.56, 45.67, 43.75, (51.26), (35.37) = *43.66* // Meh
*3x3x3 MTS:* (3:42.70), 2:52.74, 2:56.92, 2:37.45, (1:44.59) = *2:49.04* // Rusty
*2-3-4 Relay:* 6.10 + 33.86 + 1:29.99 = *2:09.96* // Botched 3x3 OLL, meh 2 and 4.
*2-3-4-5 Relay:* 6.24 + 27.97 + 1:33.27 + 3:51.20 = *5:58.70* // All bad 
*Megaminx:* (4:26.48), 3:42.34, 3:28.02, (3:19.19), 3:48.12 = *3:39.50* // Not bad for moths without practice
*Pyraminx:* 12.71, (11.35), 13.05, 12.65, (16.90) = *12.81* // Same as above 
*Skewb:* (10.33), 14.00, 13.94, (21.39), 16.56 = *14.84* // First solves with new Qiyi. Meh avg.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 12, 2016)

3x3
1. 18.86
2. (15.35)
3. 16.75
4. 20.52
5. (20.84)
Average: 18.72

2x2
1. (4.77)
2. 6.36
3. (7.76)
4. 5.63
5. 6.07
Average: 6.03

3x3OH
1. (48.83)
2. (27.53) PB!!!
3. 39.86
4. 41.05
5. 34.83
Average: 38.58 SUB 40 Average !!!!! YAY


----------



## ThatGermanDuck (Jul 12, 2016)

Pyraminx: (8.11), (11.65), 9.19, 10.05, 10.44 = 9.90


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 12, 2016)

ThatGermanDuck said:


> (8.11), (11.65), 9.19, 10.05, 10.44 = 9.90


Event?


----------



## ThatGermanDuck (Jul 12, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Event?


Pyra


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 13, 2016)

If someone needs more scrambles for Multi , here are another five
41. R' B R F2 L U' L2 F R' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U
42. F R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R F2 U2 B' R2 D R' B R'
43. L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U F U2 B2 L D F'
44. U2 R F2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F L' F2 D B U L D R2 U2
45. U F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F' L' D' L2 F2 R' U2 B' F D2


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 13, 2016)

2X2X2: (5.88) 7.84 (10.10) 7.85 6.41 = 7.37
3X3X3: 21.06 18.67 (22.13) (14.97) 19.46 = 19.73
4X4X4: 1:42.34 (1:35.39) (1:59.10) 1:52.05 1:45.25 = 1:46.55


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 14, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> If someone needs more scrambles for Multi , here are another five
> 41. R' B R F2 L U' L2 F R' B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U
> 42. F R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R F2 U2 B' R2 D R' B R'
> 43. L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U F U2 B2 L D F'
> ...



Thanks 

*MBLD: 37/42 59:18 *// weekly comp PB! overall second best attempt yet


----------



## Jacck (Jul 16, 2016)

MBLD: DNF 4/10 55:29.86
Normally I solve the edges with pre-orientation and M2, this time I tried full M2. But for it I need a lot more of CPU-time, so I'm not surprised about the many little mistakes.

Couldn't find a way to enter that in the login-area. Seems that it is not allowed to DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 16, 2016)

Jacck said:


> MBLD: DNF 4/10 55:29.86
> Couldn't find a way to enter that in the login-area. Seems that it is not allowed to DNF


Yes, known error. OK this way (only way)


----------



## Jacck (Jul 17, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, known error. OK this way (only way)


Thanks for the information - to make it easier, I'll try to avoid DNFs in future solves


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 17, 2016)

megaminx: 1:13.71, 1:14.71, 1:17.96,1:05.53, 1:10.94 = 1:13.12


----------



## muchacho (Jul 17, 2016)

*2x2:* 5.75, 6.10, (5.06), 5.21, (7.56) = *5.63
3x3:* 22.67, (31.34), 24.20, 28.57, (21.57) = *25.15
3x3OH:* 54.77, 49.17, (46.20), (1:04.62), 51.13 = *51.69*


----------



## Berd (Jul 17, 2016)

2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:24.32
2x2-5x5 Relay: 4:09.29

I did parity on 5x5 3 times lol.


----------



## Thecuberrr (Jul 18, 2016)

2x2: 7.05, _8.69_, 6.09, _4.66_, 5.22 = 6.12
3X3: 18.39, 18.21, _15.16_, 19.03, _22.12_ = 18.54
4X4: 1:35.06, _DNF_, 1:25.77, 1:30.00, _1:22.34_ = 1:30.2
Square-1: 45.33, 42.84, 40.36, 25.11, 54.66 = 42.80
2-4 Relay: 2:04.76


----------



## TcubesAK (Jul 18, 2016)

3x3 MBLD - 0/2 in 20:16.76

I think I did a little bit better than last time.


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 19, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.93, (7.30), 5.52, (5.31), 5.69-> *5.71
3x3x3:* (15.72), 18.62, (19.21), 18.58, 16.92-> *18.04
4x4x4:* 1:23.73, 1:21.06, 1:18.29, (1:14.07), (1:29.01)-> *1:21.03
5x5x5:* (2:26.55), (2:41.20), 2:38.59, 2:37.49, 2:40.15-> *2:38.74
7x7x7:* 8:21.76, (8:03.64), (8:45.09), 8:39.09, 8:21.88-> *8:27.58
2x2x2BLD:* 57.46, 1:14.90, 1:37.04-> *57.46
3x3x3BLD:* 4:05.42, DNF, 4:03.65-> *4:03.65
MBLD: 1/2, 15:36
3x3x3OH:* (29.66), 38.05, 43.65, (55.23), 35.04-> *38.91
3x3 MTS:* (1:45.20), 1:55.57, 1:46.06, (2:01.07), 1:56.99-> *1:52.87
234*-> *2:03.15
2345*-> *4:26.55
megaminx:* 2:47.24, 3:05.29, 2:50.72, (2:38.55), (3:10.41)-> *2:54.42
sq-1:* 38.82, (32.44), 40.52, 46.01, (51.47)-> *41.78
skewb:* (9.17), (12.45), 11.52, 12.35, 9.42-> *11.10

FMC:* 35 moves


Spoiler



Solution: L R U' D B' D B2 F' U2 R2 B L B' R2 B U L U2 F U F' L' D' L D F L2 F' D L F L' F' D' L

L R U' D //1x2x3
B' D B2 F' U2 * B //2x2x3
L U L U2 F U F' //f2l-1
L' D' L D F L2 F' //f2l
D L F L' F' D' L //orient edges

insertion: * R2 B L B' R2 B L' B' (4 moves cancelation)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 19, 2016)

Not quite done.
2x2: 4.57
3x3: 17.21
4x4: 1:24.89
5x5: 2:37.20
6x6: 6:43.36
Feet: 1:35.30
OH: 22.55
2-4: 1:47.95
2-5: 4:36.74
MTS: 1:56.82
FMC: 47
Megaminx: will be done
Pyraminx: within 12hours
Skewb: from now (11:27pm->before 11:27am)


Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: (5.29), (3.86), 4.42, 4.84, 4.44 = 4.57

3x3x3: (24.56), 17.66, 16.45, 17.49, (15.72) = 17.21

4x4x4: (1:16.17), 1:24.52, 1:30.44, 1:19.70, (1:33.48) = 1:24.89

5x5x5: (2:30.76), 2:37.23, 2:37.77, (2:44.03), 2:36.58 = 2:37.20

6x6x6: (5:29.14), 6:32.54, 6:43.08, 6:54.44, (6:56.72) = 6:43.36

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:32.14, 1:42.69, 1:31.07, (1:58.20), (1:06.20) = 1:35.30

3x3x3 One Handed: 19.01, 24.51, 24.13, (18.18), (28.77) = 22.55

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 5.79+17.01+1:25.14 = 1:47.95
Done as 3-2-4

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 8.63+18.72+1:38.80+2:30.57 = 4:36.74
Done as 3-2-5-4

3x3x3 Match The Scramble: 2:03.44, (2:56.23), (1:24.01), 1:57.91, 1:49.08 = 1:56.82

3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
x2 L R U R D F2 y2 U2 R' U' x' z' R2 U2 F B' R' F' B R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L U2 = 47


Spoiler: FMC Solution



Method = Petrus 47
x2 L R U R D F2 (6/6)
y2 U2 R' U' (3/9)
x' z' R2 U2 F B' R' F' B (7/16)
R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' (11/27)
L' U2 L U' L' U L (7/34)
F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L U2 (13/47)

x2 L R U R D F2 y2 U2 R' U' x' z' R2 U2 F B' R' F' B R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L F2 D R' U R' U' R D' F2 L' U L U2





Spoiler: Scrambles



MegaMinx
1. 4:20.09
2. 4:07.89
3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

PyraMinx
1. U L U B' L B R' B' r
2. L R L' B L' U' R' L l r u
3. U L' U L' U L B' L b u
4. B' R' L' U R B' U' L l' r b' u'
5. B' U L R B' R' U B l u

Skewb
1. R' L R' U L' D U D' U R' U'
2. U' R' U D' U R' D' L R D' U'
3. U R' U L' D R' D R D' U'
4. L' U D' L' R U' R' U' L' D' U'
5. D L' U R D R' U L' U' D' U'


Megaminx: 4:20.09, 4:07.89, 

Pyraminx:

Skewb:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2016)

Results week 28: congrats to YouCubing, Torch and cuberkid10

*2x2x2*(31)

 1.55 WACWCA
 2.34 slow
 2.86 cuberkid10
 3.25 MattheoDW
 3.25 pantu2000
 3.64 FastCubeMaster
 3.99 JonnyWhoopes
 4.00 Torch
 4.01 TcubesAK
 4.15 qaz
 4.17 YouCubing
 4.22 mafergut
 4.57 GenTheThief
 4.60 CyanSandwich
 5.42 LostGent
 5.45 Ordway Persyn
 5.69 muchacho
 5.71 Bogdan
 5.75 HawaiiLife745
 6.02 Metallic Silver
 6.12 Thecuberrr
 6.15 username...
 7.11 26doober
 7.37 MarcelP
 7.88 h2f
 8.77 Bubbagrub
 9.52 RyuKagamine
 11.59 arbivara
 13.50 Jacck
 15.64 One Wheel
 16.19 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.23 cuberkid10
 10.39 fastfingers777
 10.55 WACWCA
 11.04 Torch
 11.57 pantu2000
 12.10 qaz
 12.36 Sessinator
 13.55 giorgi
 13.57 TcubesAK
 13.73 FastCubeMaster
 14.32 MattheoDW
 14.82 JonnyWhoopes
 14.99 Ordway Persyn
 15.00 LostGent
 15.12 YouCubing
 15.76 CyanSandwich
 16.77 Perff
 17.20 GenTheThief
 17.70 mafergut
 18.04 Bogdan
 18.54 Thecuberrr
 18.56 HawaiiLife745
 18.71 Metallic Silver
 18.91 crazycube98
 19.73 MarcelP
 19.95 h2f
 22.77 Bubbagrub
 25.15 muchacho
 26.90 26doober
 28.19 arbivara
 29.65 RyuKagamine
 33.10 Pragitya
 34.54 One Wheel
 35.00 onotee
 35.34 Jacck
 36.11 KeepOnCubing
 38.62 Nosae Semaj
 41.99 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 39.27 cuberkid10
 47.69 Torch
 57.73 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.22 YouCubing
 1:03.99 Ordway Persyn
 1:06.15 crazycube98
 1:06.37 JonnyWhoopes
 1:10.22 TcubesAK
 1:21.03 Bogdan
 1:23.76 h2f
 1:24.89 GenTheThief
 1:30.22 mafergut
 1:30.28 Thecuberrr
 1:33.13 Bubbagrub
 1:34.99 26doober
 1:46.55 MarcelP
 1:55.43 Jacck
 2:02.60 One Wheel
 2:05.35 RyuKagamine
 2:17.48 MatsBergsten
 4:36.98 arbivara
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:25.48 cuberkid10
 1:39.10 Torch
 1:40.46 fastfingers777
 1:45.93 Ordway Persyn
 1:51.22 YouCubing
 1:53.31 FastCubeMaster
 2:10.60 JonnyWhoopes
 2:16.95 TcubesAK
 2:33.72 crazycube98
 2:37.19 GenTheThief
 2:38.74 Bogdan
 3:23.20 Jacck
 3:25.87 RyuKagamine
 3:32.29 mafergut
 3:38.19 Nosae Semaj
 4:02.75 MatsBergsten
 4:24.01 One Wheel
 8:07.49 arbivara
*6x6x6*(12)

 3:04.49 cuberkid10
 3:10.04 Torch
 3:48.09 Ordway Persyn
 3:58.42 YouCubing
 5:10.93 JonnyWhoopes
 5:57.00 Jacck
 6:41.15 RyuKagamine
 6:43.35 GenTheThief
 7:00.49 Nosae Semaj
 7:49.44 One Wheel
 8:54.22 mafergut
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:16.04 Ordway Persyn
 5:52.38 YouCubing
 8:25.16 Jacck
 8:26.94 JonnyWhoopes
 8:27.58 Bogdan
 8:58.12 RyuKagamine
17:18.92 mafergut
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 18.83 qaz
 20.47 WACWCA
 20.71 Torch
 22.55 GenTheThief
 22.96 cuberkid10
 24.52 JonnyWhoopes
 25.36 FastCubeMaster
 26.02 YouCubing
 31.42 TcubesAK
 32.63 Sessinator
 38.58 Metallic Silver
 38.91 Bogdan
 43.08 Bubbagrub
 43.66 mafergut
 44.97 HawaiiLife745
 46.99 h2f
 51.69 muchacho
 1:04.61 RyuKagamine
 1:05.87 One Wheel
 1:07.92 arbivara
 1:32.67 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:35.30 GenTheThief
 1:50.02 YouCubing
 3:23.20 RyuKagamine
 3:25.15 Jacck
 4:15.66 arbivara
 DNF One Wheel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 3.78 WACWCA
 10.16 cuberkid10
 17.79 YouCubing
 19.24 Torch
 20.04 FastCubeMaster
 22.97 JonnyWhoopes
 24.31 h2f
 28.42 MatsBergsten
 57.46 Bogdan
 59.63 Jacck
 1:48.67 RyuKagamine
 1:59.44 TcubesAK
 2:35.11 mafergut
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 38.63 Sessinator
 1:29.13 h2f
 1:52.53 MatsBergsten
 2:50.08 YouCubing
 2:59.55 WACWCA
 3:15.36 fastfingers777
 3:58.90 Jacck
 4:03.65 Bogdan
 7:39.05 TcubesAK
 DNF Torch
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:38.15 MatsBergsten
11:45.99 Jacck
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:41.67 MatsBergsten
23:22.32 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

37/42 (55:29)  the super cuber
8/12 (53:06)  MatsBergsten
13/24 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
1/2 (15:36)  Bogdan
1/2 (17:46)  FastCubeMaster
4/10 (55:29)  Jacck
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:25.31 YouCubing
 1:27.66 TcubesAK
 1:51.42 JonnyWhoopes
 1:52.87 Bogdan
 1:56.81 GenTheThief
 2:49.04 mafergut
 2:59.45 Jacck
 DNF Torch
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 57.63 cuberkid10
 1:12.50 Torch
 1:15.76 Ordway Persyn
 1:17.62 FastCubeMaster
 1:19.66 YouCubing
 1:21.39 MattheoDW
 1:23.48 JonnyWhoopes
 1:24.32 Berd
 1:34.93 TcubesAK
 1:47.95 GenTheThief
 2:03.15 Bogdan
 2:04.76 Thecuberrr
 2:09.96 mafergut
 2:17.88 h2f
 2:50.63 One Wheel
 3:05.10 RyuKagamine
 3:10.35 Jacck
 3:32.50 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:28.69 cuberkid10
 2:56.32 Torch
 3:11.78 Ordway Persyn
 3:40.08 TcubesAK
 3:44.04 YouCubing
 4:02.09 JonnyWhoopes
 4:09.29 Berd
 4:26.55 Bogdan
 4:36.74 GenTheThief
 5:58.70 mafergut
 7:05.79 One Wheel
 7:11.87 RyuKagamine
 7:52.73 Jacck
*Magic*(2)

 1.83 HawaiiLife745
 3.46 YouCubing
*Skewb*(15)

 4.91 MattheoDW
 5.71 TcubesAK
 6.64 cuberkid10
 6.96 Torch
 8.87 YouCubing
 10.00 Ordway Persyn
 11.10 Bogdan
 14.39 qaz
 14.60 CyanSandwich
 14.83 mafergut
 16.92 Bubbagrub
 19.75 RyuKagamine
 21.86 Jacck
 27.91 MatsBergsten
 31.22 JonnyWhoopes
*Clock*(6)

 6.83 qaz
 11.79 YouCubing
 19.43 Torch
 26.69 arbivara
 26.76 Jacck
 56.20 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.50 TcubesAK
 5.51 cuberkid10
 5.53 pantu2000
 5.88 FastCubeMaster
 6.10 YouCubing
 6.18 Torch
 8.52 qaz
 9.89 ThatGermanDuck
 12.80 mafergut
 14.49 Jacck
 15.91 Bubbagrub
 16.46 JonnyWhoopes
 19.62 RyuKagamine
 26.12 arbivara
 40.29 MatsBergsten
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:13.85 JianhanC
 1:28.49 Torch
 1:49.50 YouCubing
 2:42.63 TcubesAK
 2:54.42 Bogdan
 3:39.49 mafergut
 3:55.66 RyuKagamine
 4:17.41 Jacck
 7:11.64 arbivara
*Square-1*(10)

 11.52 Raptor56
 14.77 cuberkid10
 17.36 YouCubing
 18.51 qaz
 27.15 Torch
 39.92 Ordway Persyn
 41.78 Bogdan
 42.84 Thecuberrr
 1:22.54 Jacck
 3:12.39 TcubesAK
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 okayama
28 arbivara
35 Jacck
35 Bogdan
44 RyuKagamine
47 TcubesAK
47 GenTheThief
48 YouCubing
48 One Wheel

*Contest results*

285 YouCubing
262 Torch
254 cuberkid10
221 TcubesAK
198 Jacck
195 JonnyWhoopes
189 Bogdan
180 Ordway Persyn
169 FastCubeMaster
159 GenTheThief
153 MatsBergsten
150 mafergut
126 RyuKagamine
125 qaz
124 WACWCA
93 the super cuber
92 MattheoDW
91 h2f
83 pantu2000
74 arbivara
73 One Wheel
72 fastfingers777
67 Sessinator
63 Thecuberrr
62 Bubbagrub
55 kamilprzyb
54 CyanSandwich
53 crazycube98
49 HawaiiLife745
48 Metallic Silver
47 LostGent
40 muchacho
37 MarcelP
35 26doober
34 giorgi
32 slow
25 Perff
24 Nosae Semaj
23 Berd
19 okayama
14 Raptor56
13 JianhanC
12 username...
11 ThatGermanDuck
10 Pragitya
8 onotee
6 KeepOnCubing


----------

